# Rogue Hybrid questions



## bractar (Jul 24, 2017)

Hello,
on the Nissan's website, it's possible to select AWD as an option for the Rogue Hybrid.
But then it says that none can be found in dealer's inventory.
I was wondering if this version even existed.
Also, do you know if the 2017 has the Apple CarPlay?
And finally, do you guys know if it's worth waiting for the 2018 edition? What will be different on the 2018?
Thanks!


----------

